# steam toekick heater



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Does anyone know how this can be accomplished it is a 2. Pipe system home owners are pulling 2 radiators out of kitchen and are going to rely on electric mat heat trying to think of a way to keep them some steam heat any help would be appreciated


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

walker426 said:


> Does anyone know how this can be accomplished it is a 2. Pipe system home owners are pulling 2 radiators out of kitchen and are going to rely on electric mat heat trying to think of a way to keep them some steam heat any help would be appreciated


DON'T DO IT! ! Sorry for yelling.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> DON'T DO IT! ! Sorry for yelling.


Why


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, why?


Put a pump, flo check, on the return water, and use a Beacon Morris toe space heater. 

Somewhere, there is a drawing of it. Look around. Maybe B&G, or the likes website.


----------



## Jason Payne (Apr 1, 2009)

electric mat heat system will go bad. I have done some new construction jobs for cheap people and they go this route instead of a hydronic radiant system thinking they will save:no: and then a year later the mat goes bad and they are


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Jason Payne said:


> electric mat heat system will go bad. I have done some new construction jobs for cheap people and they go this route instead of a hydronic radiant system thinking they will save:no: and then a year later the mat goes bad and they are


Thats what i am saying


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Last Thursday an electric mat system caught a pricey house on fire here. :yes:

The pex water line in the floor melted, and put the fire out. 

Aint that some shi.t.


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

Here.... read this link, it will give you the guidance you are looking for.

http://www.heatinghelp.com/article/...r-Heating/76/Condensate-Hot-Water-Heating-FAQ

but in my opinion, not a good idea to mix cast radiators with a different heat emitter on the same zone. Make the kitchen another zone with it's own thermostat.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

That's what I was looking for to send.. those baseboard toe kick heater are a real pita.. after a few years, they get clogged with dirt, animal hairs, etc... bearings often goes bad on them and customers complained about the noises when running.


----------

